# Weights vs. BodyWeight exercises



## Withered Soul (May 26, 2003)

Which do you do more or what do you think is better. Lifting weights (not bodybuilding) or pushups? I myself prefer bodyweight exercises as it doesn't put too much strain on my injured wrist.


----------



## redfang (May 26, 2003)

Both have merit.  I broke one of my wrists badly several years ago.  Even though it has come along nicely, It doesn't have the flexibility it once had.  This sometimes makes traditional pushups painful for me to do.  I have better luck on my knuckles or fingertips.  Most weight exercises don't bother my wrist. The exception is some of the forearm exercises that I do.  What muscle groups do you want to work?  Push ups just work the triceps and pecs mostly. 
 :roflmao:


----------



## Withered Soul (May 27, 2003)

I'm looking mostly at my arms. I want them to add a bit of lean muscle and add a bit of strength without losing some of my speed (I am very fast). I heard that weights can impare speed a bit.


----------



## KennethKu (May 27, 2003)

Try:

1. For biceps: Standing Barbell curl with narrow grip.

2. For Triceps: Bench dip
                       Parallel bar dip
                       Overhead dumbell extension: with neutral grip or rotation

There are  also many other exercises.


----------



## rachel (May 27, 2003)

I can't imagine doing knuckle pushups. I tried and I'm afraid my wrist will snap back or something. If my wrists are weak I could snap it forward or back and really injure myself. How do you do it?


----------



## RyuShiKan (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Withered Soul _
> *I'm looking mostly at my arms. I want them to add a bit of lean muscle and add a bit of strength without losing some of my speed (I am very fast). I heard that weights can impare speed a bit. *





You might want to do an Internet search for Fred Hatfield Ph.D..
He is an ex-power lifter that trained Evander Holyfield. He has written some good articles on weight lifting and sports training.


----------



## Jill666 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *I can't imagine doing knuckle pushups. I tried and I'm afraid my wrist will snap back or something. If my wrists are weak I could snap it forward or back and really injure myself. How do you do it? *



Two things about that, you must be careful to align yourself so the wrists are straight- a straight line from knuckle, back of the hand, wrist, forearm. 

Once you have your alignment, lower yourself. If you find you do not have the power to do a full pushup, do a partial one, keeping the form. Repeat a set number of times, and do that regularly. In time, you will be able to do them fully. 

I had the same fear, I have always been small-boned, most notably in my wrists. That hasn't changed, but my wrists and forearms are stronger and much more resiliant.

Also do exercises to strenthen the muscles in your hands and forearms- squeeze those rubber balls, move the chinese metal ball thingies in your hand, wrist curls and forearm curls. If your wrists are not strong, you will lessen your chance of injury by strengthening your wrists, but also the muscles around the wrists- namely the hand and forearm, to provide better stability.

Lastly, do figure eights with your escrima or jo. That produces a nice burn! And if you have sai, practice just the fingering on the weapon. It will help in the long run, and is great exercise.

Hope this helps!


----------



## redfang (May 27, 2003)

Quite a few people seem to think that weight lifting can impare speed.  From what I've seen this is true only under extreme circumstances, where an individual has bulked themselves to a point where they lose some mobility.  Generally though increased strength relates to increased speed.  Bruce Lee thought so.  He worked out with weights regularly and did body weight exercise and isometrics, and he was damned fast.  

On knuckle pushups, try keeping your knuckles pointing out away from each other, as opposed to forward.  Your wrists should have more stability.  I don't think the knuckle push ups are any better than regular ones, but with my stiff wrist they are easier for me.

The fingertip pushup are great for finger and hand strength, but I can't do nearly as many of them as regular ones.


----------



## Jill666 (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redfang _
> * On knuckle pushups, try keeping your knuckles pointing out away from each other, as opposed to forward.  Your wrists should have more stability.  I don't think the knuckle push ups are any better than regular ones, but with my stiff wrist they are easier for me. *



:erg: Yes they should point out to the sides- I didn't realize people did them with the knuckles pointing forward.


----------



## Zujitsuka (May 29, 2003)

Bodyweight exercises are great.  So are weights.  It is really a matter of taste and what your goals are.

I myself do mostly bodyweight exercises and use resistance bands (like Lifeline USA's chest expander).  I also use 5 pound dumbbells to add extra resistance to some of my calisthenics and stretches, but nothing heavier than that.

The only reason that I do not lift weights is because it doesn't fit into my lifestyle.  First off, I'm not a gym person - I prefer to work out at home.  I live in an apartment and have a 2-year-old son.  I don't want to be swinging barbells and such with him around and I don't have a lot of free space for a bench, racks and such.  I do not have anything against lifting weights, but make sure that you're getting proper instruction our you'll hurt yourself.

Peace & health,


----------



## RyuShiKan (May 29, 2003)

A lot depends on what you are looking for.
Do you want muscle endurance or muscle strength?


----------



## Withered Soul (May 30, 2003)

Strength mainly.


----------



## RyuShiKan (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Withered Soul _
> *Strength mainly. *



Weights would be better then.


----------



## Zujitsuka (May 30, 2003)

I basically agree with RyuShiKan.  While you can become stronger by doing bodyweight exercises, you will get even stronger by adding resistance (e.g. weights, elastic bands, etc.).  If you can, incorporate both into your training as they help develop different types of strength.  Make sure to get proper instruction - especially when lifting weights.

When it comes to weight training, a book, video/dvd will not suffice.  Get a live person to coach you.  I know way too many people who have all types of long term injuries because they didn't have proper instruction. 

Muscular endurance, of course, is important but I like what Catch Wrestling Coach Tony Cecchine says, "When two fighters of equal skill lock up, the stronger of the two will win."  Visit his site at http://www.conditioningsecrets.com to learn more about his strength training methods.

Peace & health,


----------



## KennethKu (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zujitsuka _
> .....When it comes to weight training, a book, video/dvd will not suffice.  Get a live person to coach you.  I know way too many people who have all types of long term injuries because they didn't have proper instruction. .....



With all due respect, that is only because those people didn't bother to *READ and FOLLOW* instructions accurately.  

You don't need to waste money on personal trainers/coaches if you do your homework intelligently. Many people have learn proper weight training on their own and have achieved great result. There are many well written texts to guide you.  Library, bookstores or even the internet, are good sources.


----------

